# EURO 2008 - Switzerland and Austria



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

What are your thoughts and predictions?

I see the Azzuri going to the final and defeating Portugal 1-0. Germany looked good today, although I simply can't get myself to root for them, ever.

I think Uefa was foolish to allow two weak countries to co-host this event. It could have been a much better tournament had a solid country hosted, or at least only allowed either Switzerland or Austria to host. That way a team like England (who I believe to be the most overrated footballing nation on the planet) or even Scotland a chance to play. Serbia also could have done well as well as Denmark or Norway.

The early games yesterday and today were very uninspiring. But what did you expect with both host nations being involved in both early games.

Forza Italia!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm finding it hard to get excited so far. I think we need a few good games... Unlike the World Cup, many of the games are likely to be tight and derby-like, reflecting familiarity as well as world-standing. 

Italy will be doing well to get out of their group. But they could also win the whole thing. It would be great to see Spain or Russia make a run. Good teams like Czech and Croatia are missing key players. France have a good chance of course, probably the best squad on paper but I hope they don't do it.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Rossini said:


> I'm finding it hard to get excited so far. I think we need a few good games... Unlike the World Cup, many of the games are likely to be tight and derby-like, reflecting familiarity as well as world-standing.
> 
> Italy will be doing well to get out of their group. But they could also win the whole thing. It would be great to see Spain or Russia make a run. Good teams like Czech and Croatia are missing key players. France have a good chance of course, probably the best squad on paper but I hope they don't do it.


I think Les Bleus are almost as overrated as England.

I love how it seems every nation involved has a Brazilian naturalized as their own. Poland, Portugal, Germany, Turkey, Croatia (if his leg wasn't shattered). Then you have france, where most of their players are African-born and raised. Its like club football sometimes...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

yes, it is like club football... all the familiarity removes a little of the mystery. But I do think the tournament will liven up. Hopefully starting tonight with the Italy - Holland game.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

I predict Portugal will lose to Germany in the semi-finals. The Germans slaughtered Portugal in the World Cup third-place match. As long as Ronaldo is healthy, however, you can never completely rule them out. 

The France vs. Italy WC title rematch in group play should be a gem. I would love to see a WC semi-final rematch of Italy vs. Germany for the Euro trophy, with Germany triumphing 5-0 :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

The Netherlands might have ruined any chance of an Italy vs. Germany rematch. I knew the Dutch had some young talent and Italy lost one of its best defenders, but I wasn't expecting a clinic.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Lawson said:


> The Netherlands might have ruined any chance of an Italy vs. Germany rematch. I knew the Dutch had some young talent and Italy lost one of its best defenders, but I wasn't expecting a clinic.


While the Dutch dominated the scoreboard, a few breaks the other way and its a different game. France and Romania looked pedestrian, and if Italy can beat them both (which they should do) they'll get through ok.

They always start slow...wasn't thinking this slow though.


----------



## Pat_Bateman (May 20, 2008)

I think Portugal will be one finalist, given the inherent weakness of their side of the draw, where Germany are the only team of note. However this is purely dependent on whether Ronaldo's form continues, not that the rest of the side aren't up to it, but an in form Ronaldo will allow the rest of his team more space and freedom as players scramble to cover Ronaldo. Although I remember the world best player going into the last World Cup having an ordinary campaign and basically being invisible as a highly rated yet wholly disappointing Brazil spluttered to a quarter final exit. Then again the last World Cup was probably the worst since 1990 in terms of a complete lack of quality football on display.

On the other side I think Spain are the strongest but there's a good chance they might not actually turn up as with basically every major tournament they've been in. On the evidence of yesterday I believe they will met the Netherlands in the semis, with the other team from the group of death being inconsequential, France were awful against awful opposition, and Italy were poor in defense and inept in front of goal (any Italian side that can't defend has serious problems).

So from a Portugal-Spain final I'd expect Spain to win the tournament, however since they never perform at major tournaments if I was betting I put money on Portugal.


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

That is the first I have heard that World Cup 2006 had poor football, 2002 was the farce of a World Cup as I see it, worst ever Brazilian team to win and equally awful German team. And I have great respect for both of those countries.

Long way to go in this tourney. Portugal and Spain always are the fools bet because no matter how good they look or talent they have they always find ingenious ways to blow up. Portugal being only slightly better than Spain historically and being a much smaller country have some excuse. Can't see either doing it this year.

It will be either Germany, Netherlands or Italy (yes even after yesterday) who will lift the trophy. With maybe Croatia or the Czechs making a semi-final appearance.


----------



## Kosh Naranek (Apr 24, 2008)

Those in the Washington, DC area who follow the sport may be interested to know that the Austrian embassy is hosting a viewing of the final on the 29th. RSVP via this link is required for those wishing to attend: 

Other events leading up to the final include these:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

A good start for Spain. Not unusual for them to get big wins in the groups stages though...


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

> A good start for Spain. Not unusual for them to get big wins in the groups stages though...


Yes, we have seen this before. Who knows maybe this year it is for real. I was tempted to pick them as they did beat France then Italy in friendlies this spring.

But I did not have the courage. I see a flame out in the round of 8 against either Italy or Netherlands.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

rgrossicone said:


> I think Les Bleus are almost as overrated as England.


Agreed! :icon_smile_big:



rgrossicone said:


> I love how it seems every nation involved has a Brazilian naturalized as their own. Poland, Portugal, Germany, Turkey, Croatia (if his leg wasn't shattered).


Eduardo's leg is no longer shattered and he will be back in time for the start of the new season.


----------



## Pat_Bateman (May 20, 2008)

Mark Anthony said:


> That is the first I have heard that World Cup 2006 had poor football, 2002 was the farce of a World Cup as I see it, worst ever Brazilian team to win and equally awful German team. And I have great respect for both of those countries.


Well 2002 was a farce in terms of refereeing decisions eliminating the best sides, Italy and Spain being robbed by poor decisions against South Korea (I have less sympathy for Italy who put themselves in that position though). If I was looking to be controversial I could even point to Owen's dive against Argentina that contributed to their demise. But I though the quality of football (Germany aside) was fairly good, even if it was being played by minnows.

In 2006 you had an awful French side reach the final basically carried by Zidane who was the only player to actually perform (barring about a total of 45 seconds of quality from Henry throughout the whole tournament). Remember they went their first 180 minutes without scoring. Italy were nothing more than your typically catanaccio Italian team which really does nothing for the quality of football (okay the last 2 minutes of their semi final was great). I mean they were completely outplayed by Australia, before finally turning up against the Ukraine. Portugal didn't score a goal between there round of 16 game and there 3rd place playoff. Argentina looked awesome early on but decided to go completely defensive against Germany and had no attackers left on the field once the German's equalised and thus lost on penalties. Spain looked the business and yet somehow lost to a French side that barely made it out of the group stage. Brazil had a squad of all time greatness proportions, however they played 90 minutes of good football against Ghana and lost to 10 Frenchmen playing badly and 1 Zidane playing incredibly. England were so bad it was painful, and Holland were ugly and lets not forget that disgraceful game against Portugal (both sides were equally to blame). To me the mindset throughout the knockouts was completely defensive if a team scored they put everyone behind the ball and stopped attacking. Then if they conceded an equaliser neither team tried to win and just played for penalties. Lastly the fact the most memorable act of the World Cup was an act of foul play shows you how poor the quality of football was.

Anyway back onto Euro... Spain looked incredible going forward but were quite indecisive at the back which must be a worry for them. I certainly hope we don't have to put up with Greece after the group stage based on the game with Sweden, I'm glad the Swedes managed to break them down in the end. I think it's a bit harsh to say Portugal are a bad investment though, they don't have anything like Spain's record when it comes to choking as to be honest they haven't had a team capable of winning tournaments major long enough to say that. In 2000 they went out to a great French side and what I felt was a harsh penalty decision, 2002 they choked along with every other fancied side. In 2004 they lived up to their potential but lost to the Greek side that had already beaten them once in the tournament (as well as France and the Czech Republic), and 2006 they were between generation with not a lot of players in their prime and as a result they were trying to play tight tournament win at all costs football because they were ugly and the goals dried up as a result. Now they have a great squad with a lot of players in their primes and only really Deco looking a bit over the hill.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, all teams have played now...

Holland, Spain, Portugal had very impressive wins. Having said that, Russia and Italy (2 of their victims) could have easily been equals had luck been with them. Van Der Saar made some sick saves, Russia put on pressure, a goalpost in the early going to their credit. Don't count those two squads out.

Ibrahimovic's goal was pure class...3 years in the making.

Greece were pitiful to watch, a less talented Italy squad if you ask me...yawn.

Cannavaro and now Matterazzi may be gone for the World Champs...that will hurt as their usually rock solid defense was exposed. Hopefully the bashing they took in the press will motivate them against the bloody French. Romania and France looked dull, so alls not lost for the Azzurri.

I think tomorrow will tell us a lot about Portugal's chances. The Czechs are a squad that can actually score, unlike the hapless Turks. I think the Canadian national team could have beaten Turkey.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

I almost wish we had a TV in the office this week, especially for Friday's France vs. Netherlands match. But I would accomplish zilch and drive my coworkers mad.


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

Materazzi is no loss believe me, the Azzurri are better off without him. Losing Massimo Oddo prior to the tournament due to injury was far more significant.



> But I would accomplish zilch and drive my coworkers mad.


And your point is?:icon_smile_wink:

Surely, only the heathen cannot understand the importance of these summer rituals every two years.

Pat_Bateman - I concede I may be a bit harsh on Portugal but only slightly. WC2002 saw them lose their cool far too easily and also became victim to S. Korea/FIFA/officiating. Then losing to Greece at home in 04 colors my recent experience with them. And the 06 semi was theirs for the losing and they...lost.

Could chat forever about this...enjoy the football all.
And for the record and full disclosure...

_Forza Azzurri!_ _Il cielo e sempre piu blu_


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

The sensation is very close:

Croatia:Germany 2:0, less than half an hour to go...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

^ Indeed, 2-1 in the end - though "sensation" might be too strong a word. Croatia are a quality team after all. Germany will still get through the group and have the potential, at least, to do better.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

I missed most of the match but saw Poldi score and Schweini receive a red card. The only online channel that worked at the office had Chinese commentary. How did Odonkor look?


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

Rossini said:


> ^ Indeed, 2-1 in the end - though "sensation" might be too strong a word. *Croatia are a quality team after all. *
> 
> *Germany will still get through the group* and have the potential, at least, to do better.


Yes, like Spain or Portugal. The sensation was regarding to the fact, that Germany is specialized in turning matches out of nothing, anyway. 

Germany has really to defeat our squad. Cordoba and all that...
This is much more than a simple football game in the heads of these two countries.


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

Well my Italy prediction is starting to look like a fool's bet right about now. Brutal error to give the Romanians a goal then saved complete humilation thanks to Buffon.

They will need to pull a "France in 2006", play one decent game at the end of the group stage and then make it to the final. Still need Dutch help with that scenario.

Frustrating watching the Azzurri, very underacheiving more often than not. Only saving grace is that they actually win some tourney's especially the WC and get to final 4 often as opposed to others (read England, Spain).

We shall see I suppose.


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

Mark, chin up

As you said : play one decent game at the end of the group stage and then make it to the final.

Italy is in the strongest group. If the Netherlands scores today. There's still a chance. But Romania will not give up, either. There's a reason why everybody called it the "Group of Death".

Forza Azzuri


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope Romania beat the Netherlands and end the participation of the woeful France and complacent Italy with all due haste.


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

Oct 13, 2007 Romania 1 - 0 Netherlands

Yes, Rossini. That is my fear.

And unfortunately there is complacency in the Italian squad and amongst my not so humble compatriots.

Love my Azzurri but I have always maintained it is an unhealthy passion. I can do without the famous "suffering" Italian Football is famous for.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

My prediction wasn't far off. Germany's win over Portugal came in the quarterfinals instead of the semifinals. Schweinsteiger seems to have their number. He has humiliated Portugal twice and Sporting Lisbon once in key matches. Maybe playing against Ronaldo brings out his best performances, or perhaps he intimidates Ricardo.

A rematch of Italy vs. Germany in the finals is still possible. Deutschland über alles!


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

I hope you all watched today's quarterfinal match. Russia played with enormous heart and defied the odds to beat a mostly lackadaisical Dutch squad in extra time. Andrei Arshavin is my new hero. Tomorrow's Spain vs. Italy match promises to be equally intense.


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 10, 2007)

I think that from Italia,today is the last day :devil::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

Italy always has a chance when Gigi is in the box. His superb goalkeeping is the reason why the Italians are still alive.


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

Kudos to Spain as they were the better team on the day and deserved to go through.

Italy looked unimaginative and quite frankly lazy at times. This whole campaign started badly (and I refer to September 2006). Inexperienced coach with old school, very conservative tactics when the country has loads of exciting, fast paced and imaginative players who don't get a chance or very little time to develop.

One hopes FIGC starts fresh in a few days and the new C.T. brings in some of the new guard. And Toni, well 2 goals in 11 tournament games - not good enough.

Interesting final four. I think it is Germany's to lose but am wary of this resurgent Russia.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

A brilliant set of Quarterfinals. I am glad Russia and Spain made it, disappointed for Croatia, and disappointed in Portugal. I am happy to admit that I predicted Croatia, Italy, Portugal, and Holland would be in the semis!


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

Rossini said:


> A brilliant set of Quarterfinals.


Except of yesterday's match. Just awful


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

I will agree with* fritzl *the Spain-Italy game was terrible.

Even Turkey-Croatia was poor football only livened up by a pathetic display by the Turks allowing the first goal, followed by the ineptness of the Croats to waste 60 seconds to ensure victory. Granted the Croats did put on a clinic on how to miss the open net.

In other words the kind of quality you see in South American league football, yes exciting but mostly due to the fact that a few reasonably talented players run amok amongst a bunch of appalling ones.

Netherlands-Russia and Portugal-Germany were both outstanding though.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, I agree there was some bad football, especially from Italy, but I thought the general spectacle, the endings of each match, and their outcomes made it for a great round of eight.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

Saturday's Russia vs. Netherlands match may have been the most exciting of the tournament, mainly because the goalkeepers saw much more action. The two teams took 54 shots, whereas Croatia and Turkey fired 25 shots in regulation and two extra times. Italy and Spain combined for 39 shots in regulation and two extra times. And Germany and Portugal mustered 31 shots in regulation. Russia vs. Spain could be another enjoyable match because both teams are highly adventurous on offense. I won't be surprised if they top the 54 shots attempted in Russia's quarterfinal. 

Spain vs. Italy was a snooze fest until the penalty kick finale. Penalty kicks make soccer a million times more fun to watch. Ties are frustrating for either side, except heavy underdogs.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

I expect the Germans to look much stronger against Spain tomorrow than they did against Turkey. This match will resemble Germany vs. Portugal, with Spain taking many more shots than Germany but Germany being the more efficient side. Germany's defense must be as stingy as the Italian defense was against the Spaniards, though its offense will have to take more risks than the Italians did. Deutschland wins 2-1 to reclaim the European crown after its painful WC semifinal loss to Italy in 2006.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope Spain overrun the midfield and play them off the park. But, somehow, I just can't see it happening. It is Germany, after all.


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

Lawson said:


> ...after its painful WC semifinal loss to Italy in 2006.


They deserved it. Italy was stronger in this match.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

fritzl said:


> They deserved it. Italy was stronger in this match.


And Spain was the better team today. Torres' goal was possibly the most spectacular of the tournament. Perhaps if Miro had been more alert on a couple of those crosses from Schweini, we could have climbed back. At least Germany is getting closer to a title with each major tournament. We have to wait another two years to see if they can take the final step forward.


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

*Congratulations Spain!*

While I have been critical of Spain's history of coming up short, full credit must be given to this team.

Best team of the tournament and deserving Champions.

And Lawson, Germany is always close to a title and more than many others lift the trophy. That is what makes Germany such a power, one of the footballing Superpowers. 6 Euro Championship game appearances, 7 at the WC with 3 titles in each.

It all starts in earnest again in September. Should we start the S. Africa 2010 thread now??


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, a good result, thank goodness.

Roll on 2010!


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

Mark Anthony said:


> And Lawson, Germany is always close to a title and more than many others lift the trophy. That is what makes Germany such a power, one of the footballing Superpowers. 6 Euro Championship game appearances, 7 at the WC with 3 titles in each.


Team captain Michael Ballack, however, has not lifted any major tournament trophies in his club or international careers. All he got today was a gash above his right eye. He is a national hero, and it would be tragic if he never tasted that glory. Ballack may get a few more cracks at a Champions League trophy with Chelsea and one last chance for a major international title with Germany in South Africa, though.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

This could be a huge step for the Spanish...could catapult them to perhaps a strong showing in South Africa (or wherever else may host the WC in 2010-SA 2010 has seemed a nightmare for the potential hosts, and I believe that FIFA may be looking to get the thing out of Africa and into a more stable region of the world (not saying its right, just what I think)), alls they need is an excuse. Back to the Spanish, some great talent and not terribly old, may be good/great for years to come.

*EDIT*- I just read that the competition faced a "credible terror threat" that was thwarted by border guards, secret service et al. I can't imagine a country like South Africa being able to cope with a possible attack, and can easily see the Euro's as a trial run for a massive attack at the World Cup if it remains in S Africa.


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 10, 2007)

we`re the champions :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::icon_smile_wink:


----------

